# Medion NAS (P89630) nach einiger Zeit nicht mehr erreichbar.



## SporSeba97 (6. Februar 2015)

Hallo,

seit ungefär 5 Monaten habe ich mit meinem Medion NAS das Problem, dass er nach einiger Zeit nicht mehr im Netzwerk erreichbar ist:
weder über die Weboberfläche,
noch über die Windowsfreigaben, (Fehler bein Win7: Der lokale Gerätename wird bereits verwendet)
noch über den Media-Server (Twonky),
noch über FTP (von innerhalb des Heimnetzwerkes & von außerhalb der Heimnetzwerkes)
noch über Telenet.
Nur auf ein Ping antwortet der Server noch.
Merkwürdiger Weise ist der Server auch noch in meiner Fritz!Box 7330 als Netzwerkgerät angezeigt.

Der Fehler tritt Geräteunabhängeg auf und ist auch Betriebssystemunabhängig. Getestet habe ich folgende Geräte: 2x Win7 Laptops; Win Vista PC; Ubuntu; 3x Android; Raspberry (Raspbain); Medion Smart TV (nur Media-Server);

Der Fehler tritt immer zwischen 10 Minuten und einem Tag nach einem Neustart des Servers auf.
Er lässt sich nur beheben, indem man den Server manuell (am Schalter) aus und wieder an schaltet.

Ein Zusammenhang mit irgendwelchen Aktionen im Netzwerk konnte ich nicht feststellen.

Auch die Lösungsversuche des Medion-Supports brachten nichts. Folgendes haben die vorgeschlagen:
-Media-Server deaktivieren
-Festplattenlaufzeit auf 1; 3; 300 & 0 stellen
-WoL in der Fritz!Box aktivieren bzw. deaktivieren
-Gerät zurücksetzen
-Twonky Scanintervalle auf -1; 0; 3; 1000; 10000 setzen

Ich habe auch den NAS schon zwei mal eingeschickt, wobei beim ersten mal Mainboard und HDD Festplatte und beim zweiten mal nur die HDD Festplatte ausgetauscht wurden.

Ein wechseln der LAN Anschlüsse an der Fritz!Box sowie das wechseln von Power-Mode auf Green-Mode konnte auch keine Besserung bringen.

Des weiteren habe ich versucht den Server in einem Testnetzwerk (aus alten Fritz!Boxen gebaut) zu testen. Bei einer Laufzeit von 2 bis 6 Stunden ist der Fehler nie aufgetreten (kann auch Zufall sein).

Inzwischen weis ich nicht mehr wo ich noch nach dem Fehler suchen soll.

Hier sind noch mal die Daten vom Server:

Medion Heimnetzwerk NAS-System mit Festplatte 2000GB
MEDION LIFE P89630
MD: 86587
MSN: 5003 9898
Baudatum: 22.12.2011
Frimeware aktuell
Media-Server: aktiviert; Twonky mit 2 Freigaben für Musik, Bilder, Videos
I-Tunes-Server: deaktiviert
Druckerserver: deaktiviert
FTP-Server: aktiviert
Nutzeranzahl: 3
Freigabenanzahl: 12
Speicherbelegung: ~200GB


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
SporSeba97


----------



## xSunshin3x (8. Februar 2015)

Wäre interessant zu wissen, was das NAS an Fehlern/Meldungen mitloggt.

Normalerweise findet sich unter /var/log/messages eine Vielzahl an Informationen darüber, was genau mit dem System passiert (sofern auf dem NAS eine Linux-Distri läuft, wovon ich aber stark ausgehe).

Also mal das Gerät neustarten, Zugang per SSH und dann z.B. mit Hilfe von nano die Logdatei anschauen..


----------



## SporSeba97 (10. Februar 2015)

Hallo,

leider konnte ich unter /var/log das Verzeichnis messages nicht finden (auch nicht als Datei). In dem Verzeichnis /var/log kann ich nur einen Ordner samba finden, indem die Log log.smbd ist. Als letztes steht folgendes drin:
[2015/02/05 19:05:50, 1] smbd/service.c:close_cnum(1230)
  nas-server (127.0.0.1) closed connection to service public
[2015/02/05 19:05:50, 1] smbd/service.c:close_cnum(1230)
  nas-server (127.0.0.1) closed connection to service video
[2015/02/05 19:05:50, 1] smbd/service.c:close_cnum(1230)
[2015/02/05 19:05:50, 1] smbd/service.c:close_cnum(1230)
  nas-server (127.0.0.1) closed connection to service photo
  nas-server (127.0.0.1) closed connection to service Sicherungen
[2015/02/05 19:05:50, 1] smbd/service.c:close_cnum(1230)
  nas-server (127.0.0.1) closed connection to service Software Entwicklung
[2015/02/05 19:05:50, 1] smbd/service.c:close_cnum(1230)
  nas-server (127.0.0.1) closed connection to service FeWo
[2015/02/05 19:05:50, 1] smbd/service.c:close_cnum(1230)
  nas-server (127.0.0.1) closed connection to service Programme
[2015/02/05 19:05:50, 1] smbd/service.c:close_cnum(1230)
  nas-server (127.0.0.1) closed connection to service Sebastian
[2015/02/05 19:05:50, 1] smbd/service.c:close_cnum(1230)
  nas-server (127.0.0.1) closed connection to service videoBilder
[2015/02/05 19:05:50, 1] smbd/service.c:close_cnum(1230)
  nas-server (127.0.0.1) closed connection to service music
[2015/02/05 19:05:50, 1] smbd/service.c:close_cnum(1230)
  nas-server (127.0.0.1) closed connection to service Bücher

Leider weiß ich nicht welches Betriebssystem auf dem NAS läuft. Zugreifen kann man über Telenet. Da steht dann etwas von einer BusyBox v1.17.2 , vielleicht hilft das etwas.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
SporSeba97


----------



## SporSeba97 (18. März 2015)

Kann mir hier denn niemand helfen?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
SporSeba97


----------



## shadie (20. März 2015)

Leider nein denn es wird sich hier mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit einfach um einen Defekt handeln.
hat auch mal ein Mdeion Nas gekauft und das hatte nach wenigen WOchen das selbe Problem, es wachte teilweise aus einem Standby den ich ausgestellt hatte nicht mehr auf.

Kannst nur reklamieren...


----------



## SporSeba97 (21. März 2015)

Meinen NAS hatte ich schon zwei mal nach Medion gesendet zur Reklamation. Beide mal leider ohne erfolg. Beim ersten mal wurde das Mainboard sowie die Festplatten getauscht und beim zweiten mal wurde nur die Festplatte getauscht. Ich fürchte ein drittest mal reklamieren bringt nicht viel (Die Garantie ist nach dem zweiten mal Reklamieren sowieso schon abgelaufen  )

Gibt es möglicherweise eine Möglichkein ein anderes Betriebssystem auf den Nas zu ziehen? Ich habe das Gefühl, dass es sich bei mir nicht um einen Hardware- sondern einen Softwaredefekt handelt.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
SporSeba97


----------

